# first year turkey hunter



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

i have never been and dont the slightest idea on what to do or where to go in weber or cache area? please help?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

There's birds in ALL the mountains( not so much in the desert ranges) in the northern part of the state. Just get out there right now, spot some birds and come hunting season go after them, remembering that they may have worked their way up the mountain somewhat by then. In the meantime, read up, or visit you-tube, or buy a DVD about turkey hunting. Buy a box or slate call, learn how to make noise on the thing, get some camo..don't forget the face mask and gloves, pattern your shotgun with a good "turkey" load and get out there and go hunting. NOTHING like live contact with the birds to really learn how to hunt them. Will I tell you where to go?...not a chance.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

thank you, i can get the calls at sportsman's warehouse? and i have a black turkey shotgun do i camo it out?


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Check around like BP informed you for where the Turkeys are now and get permission from the property holders if it is not public land. Do like BP said as far as calls and camo go and most important "Don't Move" when you have a good Gobbler coming in to you. They can spot any little movement and you will be "Busted".


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

from what i know about turkey hunting its a lot like archery elk hunting, except you don't have to worry about scent but you do have to worry about movement as turkeys have a very keen eyesight and they can be very wary. Get a hen decoy and learn some basic calls and practice sitting down in a hunting position for long periods at a time so you will get used to sitting there when a turkey is coming in range. Also, go out and pattern your gun so you are comfortable with the range your gun, choke and loads will work on and place the hen decoy so if he gets close to the decoy you know he is in that suitable range.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Having a black shotgun isn't a problem. The birds won't care. If you want to camo it up, you can, but I'd save the money and get other stuff that's needed. As long as you don't have anything the shines or reflects glare, you'll be fine. Just don't move when the birds are coming it...not even a flinch. They'll pick you off just about every time!!


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks everyone for the advice. my dad and i found a bunch on a walk in hunt area so i might try there or morgan area.


----------

